# DIY Boring Head



## werz99 (May 8, 2021)

A standard boring head would take too much space on my small optimum BF16 mill. So I decided to make my own:




Features:
-integrated MT2
-40mm height (without shank and boring bar)
-52 mm diameter
-Spindle M7 x 0,5
-Dial: 0,0125mm per division (40 divisions)
-10mm Boring Bars

Making of:


----------



## silverhawk (May 8, 2021)

That looks great!

Sent from my SM-T500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norseman C.B. (May 8, 2021)

Nice job !   I made a 2" boring head fer myself a year or three ago, it sure feels good to use 
a tool that you made fer yourself. I posted mine in the shop made tool forum also ..............


----------



## werz99 (May 8, 2021)

I had a look at it there. Interesting design and it also looks very well made. I downloaded the drawings and will study them.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jun 9, 2021)

Very cool!  Is this the Steve Campbell design boring head?  If so I made the same one about a year or so ago except I used a 60 degree dovetail and made a few minor changes to meet my needs.  I needed a small accurate boring head and the Chinese ones just wouldn't cut it so I made my own.  It works very very well and is solid.  I plan on building another one (2" diameter) and I am going to make a few changes so that I can use an indexable attachment like Mesa Tools makes for the Criterion heads.  
Here's a link to mine.  https://www.hobby-machinist.com/thr...cutter-for-making-homemade-boring-head.71700/
And here's the Mesa tool attachment https://www.mesatool.com/product-page/2-boring-head-attachment


----------



## werz99 (Jun 10, 2021)

Nice machined boringhead you made!

Thanks for the tipps with the mesa-attachment. - Very interesting addon that is now on my todo-list and needs further research..

I also have a 60° dovetail  (copying the design of randy richards for the cutter) and I never heard of the "Steve Campbell Design" - just looked at several solutions and made my own version for my small mill. Also planning an even smaller version...


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jun 10, 2021)

werz99 said:


> Nice machined boringhead you made!
> 
> Thanks for the tipps with the mesa-attachment. - Very interesting addon that is now on my todo-list and needs further research..
> 
> ...


Thanks.  The 60° dovetail was my initial concern but it made no difference at all.  The only reason I see now to use a 45 over a 60 is if the boring head is even smaller and your looking for more contact area of the dovetail.


----------



## 9t8z28 (Jun 10, 2021)

Here is a link to another pic of the Mesa attachment that shows you more of its construction.  








						3″ Boring Head Attachment – Adjustable w/TPGB-321 | mesatool
					

Heavy duty! Take heavier cuts…Interrupted cuts no problem! Bore range increases by reversing tool in the head. Comes with one TPGB-321 insert. Will accept any similar inserts. Comes with one standard 4-40 Torx screw. Fits 3″ boring heads with odd hole offset.Adjustable drive pin accommodates...




					www.mesatool.com


----------



## werz99 (Jun 10, 2021)

Thanks again


----------



## rwm (Jun 10, 2021)

Very nice! I have been thinking about this.
Robert


----------



## werz99 (Jun 16, 2021)

Made of the mesa attachments - LINK


----------



## Marcin (Jul 27, 2021)

Like it, will use this information for my project.


----------



## budd1000 (Aug 21, 2021)

werz99 said:


> A standard boring head would take too much space on my small optimum BF16 mill. So I decided to make my own:
> View attachment 365290
> View attachment 365291
> 
> ...





werz99 said:


> A standard boring head would take too much space on my small optimum BF16 mill. So I decided to make my own:
> View attachment 365290
> View attachment 365291
> 
> ...


Great work on the machined boring head, thanks for the tip with the mesa attachment.


----------



## CootaStew (Aug 21, 2021)

Nice job


----------

